# Wossner Kolarmi



## ehanes7612 (Oct 9, 2010)

third blooming sib of this cross for me...smaller bloom but not as deformed as others...but plant is smaller too..so i am betting bloom will get much bigger as plants gets bigger...hopefully will open more also on next bloom..this stopped opening two days ago..













color is washed out in this pic but gives a better sense of alignment


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 9, 2010)

and maybe not as grand as Dolgodii but a hell of a lot easier to bloom


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 9, 2010)

wow! looks good to me!


----------



## toddybear (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks great to me too!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 9, 2010)

That's stunning! Love the rich colors. :drool:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry, that is drop dead gorgeous to my eyes! :clap:


----------



## emydura (Oct 9, 2010)

That is beautiful. I love these multi-armeniacum hybrids. Do you get a higher flower count with the kolopakingii?

Cheers

David


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 9, 2010)

Very nice...


----------



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2010)

That is one fine flower. Ok, it could be flatter but every thing else works to benefit the overall package, even the ventral sepal is nicely marked.


----------



## Jorch (Oct 9, 2010)

it's beautifull, and nice to know it's easier to bloom than Dollgoldi!  Another one to add on the wishlist...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2010)

That's excellent, if you get tired of it...


----------



## John M (Oct 10, 2010)

Very nice! The colour is wonderful!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 10, 2010)

emydura said:


> That is beautiful. I love these multi-armeniacum hybrids. Do you get a higher flower count with the kolopakingii?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> David


one gave me three flowers ..this one has two 

as they grow and clump more, maybe, not sure how that works...seems like three would be the max


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 10, 2010)

Chuck said:


> That is one fine flower. Ok, it could be flatter but every thing else works to benefit the overall package, even the ventral sepal is nicely marked.


 
i moved it several times or it may be due to some dessication that may not affect it next blooming..we'll see


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 10, 2010)

that's gorgeous.. no matter if small flowers, I love that coloration and thi sis a cross I would love keeping in my collection (from now on, I'll keep an eye open for it!)


----------



## emydura (Oct 10, 2010)

ehanes7612 said:


> one gave me three flowers ..this one has two
> 
> as they grow and clump more, maybe, not sure how that works...seems like three would be the max



Thanks. No more than a Dollgoldii then. Kolopakingii has proved a bit disssappointing from that point of view. Its high flower count doesn't seem to get passed down to its offspring.

David


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 10, 2010)

does the kolopakingii make it a big plant?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 10, 2010)

First thing I thought when I saw it: "I'll have to trade my Dollgoldi for one of these!"


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 10, 2010)

likespaphs said:


> does the kolopakingii make it a big plant?



in between the two parents, same size as a Dolgoldi...15-20 in LS but more horizontal growth like armeniacum


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 11, 2010)

Great flower. I bloomed one of these with two flowers. weak stem on mine.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 12, 2010)

Very nice. I like it alot.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 1, 2012)

just gets better






judging in two weeks ..probably wont make it though


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 1, 2012)

If it just opened, it might. Though the bottom flower looks like it is aging.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 2, 2012)

Impressive 3 !!!! Jean


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 2, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> If it just opened, it might. Though the bottom flower looks like it is aging.



it is, already has rotting spots on it


----------



## Leo_5313 (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow! They sure look impressive. Really like bright yellow paphs.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 2, 2012)

Vundabar!:clap:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## Dido (Sep 7, 2012)

I like it for sure


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow Ed this clone is strong in every repect...color, stem flower count and growth! Do you have the parent plants listed somewhere?


----------



## Justin (Sep 7, 2012)

yeah said it before but that is very nice...it's a winner.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 7, 2012)

cool!!!!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 7, 2012)

i think i will take it to judging next week just to see if they think it has potential for an award


----------

